
Show HN: Unistore - eBay for students - bdstanga
https://myunistore.co.uk
======
bdstanga
I build a platform where UK students can trade stuff with our peers without
any charge in a safe, quick and convenient way. All users are verified through
UK university email (.ac.uk.) and you can filter products by university so you
can trade only with people around you. Any UK student can register and sell a
product for free. If your university is not on the website, message me and I
will add it. Let me know what you think. Thanks.

